
Why You Might Need Ansible and Not Even Know It - iamondemand
http://www.iamondemand.com/blog/might-need-ansible-not-even-know/
======
dozzie
Actually the opposite, I know quite well why I need something else instead of
Ansible. Some of the top reasons are that Ansible has the architecture that
mistmatches what's needed for configuration management (push instead of pull
that heavily relies on a central server for any operations at all) and that it
uses for batch operations a channel intended for interactive shell (SSH),
which is a fragile idea.

Ansible is a very poor implementation of an ad-hoc RPC, on top of which a tool
for applying configs is bolted on.

~~~
doomhammer
Hi, I am the author of this article and I have to say I partly agree with you.
For huge scale deployments Ansible is not very good and the alternatives
mentioned at the end of the article (Salt and StackStorm) seem to be better
suited for such deployment. When the scale is smaller, though, the push model
is in my opinion nice as it does not require setting up a server. You can
start right away. Also, reusing SSH means (almost) no dependencies as
mentioned in the article. It may all depend on the use case though, but in my
opinion running Ansible is much better than manual configuration or using
shell scripts.

